# March Madness



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Who ya got??











My heart says Go Heels!! but I have Ohio St. to take it all in my pool.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I gotta go with UK Wildcats! If they continue to play like they did in the last 2 games of the SEC tournament they will be a force to reckon with! ....but they are a young team, so we will see.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

I gotta go with Duke repeatin'!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

ima go with the Heels all the way. Duke = Loathe.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Awwww, i think all the heel fans are still bleedin from that spankin' yall took in the ACC championship game!!! Haha


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

UK squeaked by with a 2pt win over Princeton yesterday. Man, they're going to have to play better on saturday.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Kansas to win it, but I would like to see Kentucky take out Ohio St


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

edtman said:


> I would like to see Kentucky take out Ohio St


DONE!! :nutkick: GO CATS! :woot:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Kansas......gone!!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

KY :nutkick: UNC 

GO CATS! AAARRTYY:


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

WOW!! All #1 and #2 teams are GONE!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone have a team left on thier bracket?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i had uconn in my bracket. but i think vcu would take em. them boys have been ballin..


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Does anyone have a team left on thier bracket?


YES, KY WILDCATS!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> i had uconn in my bracket. but i think vcu would take em. them boys have been ballin..


Uconn has to get by KY first.

I think the final game will be between KY and VCU.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I like Butler and Kentucky.


----------

